# just starting out in prince edward!



## hjs1471 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi all, my first post, and have just finalised a new place in prince edward that i move into tomorrow. I was just wondering if there is anyone around the mong kok/prince edward area that would like to hang out and exchange experiences and stuff. I am just starting out but am a british born chinese person and have been here multiple times on holiday so have plenty of stories! also as my flat is unfurnished if anyone has any furniture for sale i would be all ears!


----------

